# In wall volume control?



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Can anyone provide guidance on searching for inwall volume controls? The house I am building is almost done. I had speakers wired to multiple rooms. The only think I have to add is the volume controls for each channel. i don not know what to look for.


----------



## Fwiltz (Jul 15, 2011)

I purchased my volume controls at one of the major electronics stores (BB). They were pretty easy to set up by my electrician. I believe that he used four channel speaker wire to connect these to the speakers around my home.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I would recommend using something that will adjust the volume on the amplifier; we have some of the in-wall volume controls (the kind that 'eat' power) and they mess with the frequency response of what you are listening to, especially the high frequency stuff


----------



## mnhokie (Dec 2, 2008)

check out monoprice or parts express. You should be able to find what you're looking for there.


----------

